

Why You Shouldn't Ignore Amazon's New FPS - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/08/04/why-you-shouldnt-ignore-amazons-new-fps/
Easy way to use micro-payments to your advantage. FPS is definitely opening some doors, allowing users to charge as little as 1 cent without issue. I already have a laundry list of ways I can use FPS and simple web services with micro-payments. What do you guys think of FPS?
======
zaidf
I am VERY excited by this!

I'm surprised people aren't amazed by the oppurtunities the micropayments open
up and secondly, the fact that amazon already has 70mil customers ready to use
FPS!

~~~
ntoshev
Every payment carries fixed "mental processing fee" (deciding whether to do it
or not) that is not going to go away.

~~~
PStamatiou
If it can literally be one-click away in some cases, that's all that's
necessary for small amounts. Why do they have all that stuff right next to the
checkout counter? Impulse buys. If things are cheap and very accessible, you
are likely to think "whatever, fsck it", and buy it. I think that is a decent
way to think about micro-payments.

~~~
PStamatiou
I didn't mean to say that the "mental processing fee" will ever go away, but
there are ways to put it in the back of your users' minds for a moment. The
case I mentioned above, saying that something is limited edition or only for a
short time, putting a personal spin on things, ..

------
Jd
When I first saw this, I thought maybe Amazon was balancing out its offerings
by developing online games in the manner of Quake. Not so, but why the same
acronym?

~~~
ivankirigin
It could be plugged into a real FPS. 10 cents per frag :)

